# 12-18ft Horst and 10-17.5ft Ebling on a JD 7130.



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We just installed these a few days ago.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

If anyone wants to buy an Ebling tractor or pickup blade I can get you a good deal.


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

looks like were going to be needing it sooner then later!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Dave, is that a 4200W series? Very impressive indeed! Get some pics of 'em pushin snow next month 

Much respect! lol


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Dave that looks great, might have to go with something like that when i get my 7330 next year :}
Mind telling me how much you have in the Horst and the Front hitch??
thanks
O and does your 7130 happen to have a IVT trans?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

creativedesigns;877416 said:


> Dave, is that a 4200W series? Very impressive indeed! Get some pics of 'em pushin snow next month
> 
> Much respect! lol


Yes it's a 4200, it's my first Snowing and I'm a little nervous about all the moving parts. It take 4 remotes to run the front blade and 1 for the rear blade.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

rob_cook2001;877419 said:


> Dave that looks great, might have to go with something like that when i get my 7330 next year :}
> Mind telling me how much you have in the Horst and the Front hitch??
> thanks


I get pretty good pricing on Horst. $8500 for the front blade and I bought the Horst Harness last year for around 4-4500 can't remember exactly. If your ever interested I can pricing for you to compare with your JD dealer.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow...Very impressive Dave!!! How many Hp tractor is that......and with that setup could you, if you wanted have both down at the same time going across a big lot? for example, say you have the front in full box mode (12ft)...and the back in a slight scoop, say 16ft? Would this be a method used?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

snocrete;877435 said:


> Wow...Very impressive Dave!!! How many Hp tractor is that......and with that setup could you, if you wanted have both down at the same time going across a big lot? for example, say you have the front in full box mode (12ft)...and the back in a slight scoop, say 16ft? Would this be a method used?


Never ran a backblade before but I'm hoping that we can use both at the same time. The tractor is 95 Pto hp. We will be running back blades and front blades on tractors this winter to see if it's feasable or not. I will have vids up after the first couple storms for sure.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

What trans is in that tractor dave??
Robert


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

rob_cook2001;877508 said:


> What trans is in that tractor dave??
> Robert


6sp power quad, I can't justify IVT most of our tractors only get used for snow.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

JD Dave;877421 said:


> Yes it's a 4200, it's my first Snowing and I'm a little nervous about all the moving parts. It take 4 remotes to run the front blade and 1 for the rear blade.


What didn't go to the local electronics store and by a Universal control for that toy?

Looks great, Can't wait to see videos of it in action.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

nice Dave all those YT advertising is happy out priced for the blade ! LOL hope to see a vid this winter


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

I look forward to your reports. I hope you deliver them in the fashion of Alaska Boss. Well told and lots of PICS.

I miss Horstin' around in the snow.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Bajak;877532 said:


> I look forward to your reports. I hope you deliver them in the fashion of Alaska Boss. Well told and lots of PICS.
> 
> I miss Horstin' around in the snow.


Thanks guys and I think trying to make my thread as informative as Alaska Boss's will be very hard for a 1 fingered typer to do.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

JD Dave;877537 said:


> Thanks guys and I think trying to make my thread as informative as Alaska Boss's will be very hard for a 1 fingered typer to do.


Spend some time doing homework with your kids and just dictate it out to them. My daughter can type faster than I can say it. LOL on edit Using only her thumbs at that!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Bajak;877541 said:


> Spend some time doing homework with your kids and just dictate it out to them. My daughter can type faster than I can say it. LOL


Food for thought.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks real nice Dave.
Have a good winter, ehh.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

How much is the back blade blade? Do you have any specs on the blade? WHat type of HP is needed for the back blade?
If you don't want to post it on line, send me the info via email...
Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Well I guess they don't build them lite do they.

Wow.

J.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

blowerman;877569 said:


> How much is the back blade blade? Do you have any specs on the blade? WHat type of HP is needed for the back blade?
> If you don't want to post it on line, send me the info via email...
> Thanks
> [email protected]


That blade is 10-17.5ft and 30" and testing them for Ebling this year becasue they have never made them that big before. I actually wanted 12's but they thought I was joking. They generally make them 8.5ft and either 24 or 30" tall plus the 4ft wings. What size of tractor are you thinking of putting them on? I can get you a really good deal on one and I might still be able to get you one before xmas.


Peterbilt;877572 said:


> Well I guess they don't build them lite do they.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> J.


Yeah it's not for a 1/2 ton. LOL


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh snap!!!!!!!! Lol

J.


----------



## Kybol (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I was thinking of putting one on the back of a NewHolland T5050 or similar size. In the 80-90 H.P. range(6000 sized Deere to make it green) My idea was to use it at Condo's. Back up the driveway, pull all the snow out in one pass, maybe two into the street then scoop or blow it away. We are still using the Pronovost PXPL, but for some of our other projects; instead of skidloaders with blowers, I thought this might be faster?


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

wow very nice!!!!!


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Very nice!
JOHNDEERE AAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL TTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEE WWWAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Very nice setup Dave. Cant wait to see the pics / vids of it in action. Best of luck this year


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

very nice! can't wait for the action pictures.

Freddy


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

VERY NICE SET UP DAVE GOOD LUCK WITH HER


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

blowerman;877872 said:


> I was thinking of putting one on the back of a NewHolland T5050 or similar size. In the 80-90 H.P. range(6000 sized Deere to make it green) My idea was to use it at Condo's. Back up the driveway, pull all the snow out in one pass, maybe two into the street then scoop or blow it away. We are still using the Pronovost PXPL, but for some of our other projects; instead of skidloaders with blowers, I thought this might be faster?


You'll be fine with a 8.5-16ft. Probably the 24" high one would be enough but the 30" high would work also. It would probably be faster but the biggest benefit would be the upkeep to a backblade is very little compared to a blower.

Thanks for all the nice comments guys.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Nice dave. I like how you dedicate your JD's to snow work


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Looks good dave, what are you putting on the mx255 (didn't you sell the 16' horst??)
-mike


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Your going to love the back blade Dave. The guys around here, who do commercial only all have them. Nice pics, looking forward to some vids. 
I really think you need to bring those up to my show next summer.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Tractor Plower;878223 said:


> Looks good dave, what are you putting on the mx255 (didn't you sell the 16' horst??)
> -mike


Sold the 255.


Neige;878321 said:


> Your going to love the back blade Dave. The guys around here, who do commercial only all have them. Nice pics, looking forward to some vids.
> I really think you need to bring those up to my show next summer.


I don;t want to get laughed at by all the French men. Maybe I could hire some bikini clad girls and give away beer. LOL Since you moved the show date to accomodate my baseball tournament, I will most likely be coming, Plus I know I can hire Chad to work the booth with me.


----------



## onsight (Sep 13, 2007)

Is there any reason that you don't run the horst blade off of loader arms? Thought it might stack better/higher.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

JD Dave;878439 said:


> Plus I know I can hire Chad to work the booth with me.


U betcha buddy


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Blowerman
If you ever get serious about buying a pull plow from eblings let me know. Maybe we could go in together and get a discount or save some fuel on a trip. I got a F-550 with a 26' gooseneck, I'm sure we could fit 4 or 5 plows lol


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

lawnproslawncar;885952 said:


> Blowerman
> If you ever get serious about buying a pull plow from eblings let me know. Maybe we could go in together and get a discount or save some fuel on a trip. I got a F-550 with a 26' gooseneck, I'm sure we could fit 4 or 5 plows lol


I've thought about using a backblade/pull plow for the past few seasons. Last year I added the TV145 and PXPL, so my budget to add toys like a extra tractor with pull blow may be on hold until this summer. ( I added a 521 case with 12' pusher this past month) However for what I'm doing, lots of condo's. the blade looks as if it would work very well. I'm waiting for JD dave to put one through a test run this winter and then will make up my mind. Feel free to contact me Via e-mail for futher correspondence. We fly around the state non stop and might pass through your area one of these days. (is the landing strip close?)
Stay in touch
[email protected]


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

Dave, awesome set ups! Until I joined this site and saw your tractors set up, I didn't know anyone was using ag tractors for plowing. We have a large farm and run all green and we also have a snow removal business with 6 trucks and 2 loaders. I just have a few questions for ya.. We have a 7810 with IVT what size blade and or set up would you recommend? Also we have an 8320 powershift as well what size would you recommend for that?? I don't know how serious I am about putting a blade on one of those but just thought I would get your input on it. Do you move them from site to site?? Thanks for any info you might have.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

blowerman;877872 said:


> I was thinking of putting one on the back of a NewHolland T5050 or similar size. In the 80-90 H.P. range(6000 sized Deere to make it green) My idea was to use it at Condo's. Back up the driveway, pull all the snow out in one pass, maybe two into the street then scoop or blow it away. We are still using the Pronovost PXPL, but for some of our other projects; instead of skidloaders with blowers, I thought this might be faster?


You'd love it, it would work great.



Neige;878321 said:


> Your going to love the back blade Dave. The guys around here, who do commercial only all have them. Nice pics, looking forward to some vids.
> I really think you need to bring those up to my show next summer.


Interesting.

When I showed one to a bunch of guys none of them could understand what we used them for and how often we used them. Good to see it isn't just Hollanders that can figure out how to make something work for them.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

onsight;885712 said:


> Is there any reason that you don't run the horst blade off of loader arms? Thought it might stack better/higher.


We run 5 blades on loaders and they work fine but a harness mount is easier to operate and a harness is 1/3 the price of a loader. You only need so many loader in your fleet.


dodge2500;886403 said:


> Dave, awesome set ups! Until I joined this site and saw your tractors set up, I didn't know anyone was using ag tractors for plowing. We have a large farm and run all green and we also have a snow removal business with 6 trucks and 2 loaders. I just have a few questions for ya.. We have a 7810 with IVT what size blade and or set up would you recommend? Also we have an 8320 powershift as well what size would you recommend for that?? I don't know how serious I am about putting a blade on one of those but just thought I would get your input on it. Do you move them from site to site?? Thanks for any info you might have.


We run 3 Large frame 7000 series and they will handle 14 pushers all day long. The 8320 will handle a 16 ft but we found the larger blades to be too big for most of our lots so we run a 14 ft pusher or a 18 ft Daniel's on our 8220. We don't move our tractors from site to site but lotsd of guys in our area do. It's nothing ot see 5 or so tractors to pass the lot your plowing in a night. I have learned alot since joing this site and Sima as well. Before Sima I thought everyone did what I did and that I did everything the most productive way. It turns out that all of us have alot to learn and where we live isn't the centre of the universe.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;886446 said:


> I have learned alot since joing this site and Sima as well. Before Sima I thought everyone did what I did and that I did everything the most productive way. It turns out that all of us have alot to learn and where we live isn't the centre of the universe.


Truer words have never been spoken.

I used to think the same way.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

JD Dave;877421 said:


> Yes it's a 4200, it's my first Snowing and I'm a little nervous about all the moving parts. It take 4 remotes to run the front blade and 1 for the rear blade.


Looks great!! Don't be scared but I do have secret for you about the weak point in the snow wing. Take a looong look at how the coupler bolts together. You will see it. Set the plow angel and tack weld it. need more info pm me. we have been running these for years. It is the only weak point. This is a very expensive lession I will let you in on. The blade can come off the machine while working in heavy snow. I think it is 8 or 10 bolts.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

I know Ebling is hard to beat, but I wonder how these 3 point htch Quebec made ones would hold up?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Cre the Quebec back blades are built like tanks and I know they would be better, but it's hard to justify spending 10-12k on a back blade. The Eblings are a littlle light built and half almost half the price.

Doug I sent you a PM about the coupler post I seemed to have missed.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

Doesnt canada take all your money in health care... I guess not those are amazing machines


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

That John Deere and blade look Awesome! I was curious as to how high you can stack the snow? No one uses tractors down here for commercial plowing that I have ever seen. I would love to try one , but feel you couldnt stack the snow very high? doug


----------

